# 95 M3 - 50 State car? (ok to bring into California?)



## ricardo (Mar 30, 2004)

i'm about to purchase a 95 M3 out of state (i'm in california) .. can anyone tell me if the 95 M3 is a 50 state car? -- (meaning it should pass california emmissions) .. 

thanks ..

-- ricardo


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I bought my car here, but it came from Mississippi or Missouri or something. There wasn't any issue, but it was a '99.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes, but keep in mind all the 'tricks' to help that OBD I pass smog:

1) get the cats hot - take the car for an 'Italian Tune-up' and don't shut the car off before getting on the machine - and hopefully don't wait too long

2) you can run some higher octane gas to help - mix in some 100 octane race fuel before you do the Italian tune up.

3) new plugs can also help.


----------

